# Circuitos Integrados a 12V



## elturyn (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola, deseo controlar entradas y salidas a 12v, que circuitos integrados soportan 12v?, o como me sugieren que pueda controlarlas?
Agradesco que me ayuden

Los CI que deseo utilizar son de compuertas and y or ejemplo, 7404, 7408 y 7432, estos soportan 12v?
o cuales puedo utilizar en lugar de estos?
Quiero manejar las estradas y salidas con puro voltaje negativo, es esto posible?
El voltaje que voy a manejar es 12V a 3A


----------



## Ferny (Jul 6, 2009)

Depende mucho de lo que quieras hacer exactamente y de la potencia que vayas a manejar... Puedes usar relés, mosfets, bipolares, etc. Da ideas


----------



## dani_v8 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> Depende mucho de lo que quieras hacer exactamente y de la potencia que vayas a manejar... Puedes usar relés, mosfets, bipolares, etc. Da ideas



Depende de que utilidad quieras darle al circuito, pero la mayoria de los integrados aguantan 12V
Pon el modelos de integrado y si se te digo el Vmax


----------



## rulkasdj (Jul 6, 2009)

postea una imagen del circuito, integrado a utilizar, asi te podremos ayudar mejor 

existen varias posibilidades para lo que queres hacer, dependiendo del objetivo del circuito donde utilizas el CI


----------



## elturyn (Jul 7, 2009)

Lo que deseo manejar son 12v a 3A, los CI que me gustaria manejar son el 7408, 7404 y 7432 y quiero manejar las entradas y salidas con voltajes negativos.
Se pueden utilizar estos CI con 12V sin que se quemen?


----------



## neutron (Jul 7, 2009)

los CMOS soportan hasta 18v.. pero son un poco mas lentos que los TTL

no conozco mucho la familia TTL.. 

pero te paso los integrados de cada compuerta CMOS

CD4011---->NAND
CD4001---->NOR
CD4061---->AND
CD4071---->OR
CD4070---->XOR
CD4069---->INVERSOR

espero que te sirva.. suerte.. esos integrados funcionan con un rango de tension de alimentacion de 3 a 18v..


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola.
La serie 74xxx sólo trabajan con 5V.

Ya sea que uses TTL o CMOS, si ambas están polairzadas con una fuente positiva, las entradas deben positivas (si son negativas quemas los integrados).

Tal vez usando un par de operacionales, que invierten el voltaje negativo a positivo que acciona las puestas lógicas, a la salida de esta excitas otro operacional invirtiendo la polaridad.

Pero los operacionales usan dos fuentes de alimentación una positiva y una negativa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elturyn (Jul 7, 2009)

Gracias por su ayuda, voy a checar los CMOS haber que tal me funcionan


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> La serie 74xxx sólo trabajan con 5V.



*Update:* ya no todas.... los fabricantes han ido "expandiendo" la serie 74 original y metieron algunas subfamilias que soportan voltajes diferentes, por ejemplo los 74HC trabajan de 3 a 6V, los 74LVC van de 2 a 3.6V, incluso algunos 74LS de colector abierto soportan hasta 30V en las salidas

Aunque aun es un poco raro llegar a ver este tipo de familias se han vuelto mas comunes con el paso del tiempo, en Mexico ya es usual ver aplicaciones que traen 74HC


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola.
Solo como comentario.
Yo puse 74XXX de donde XXX representa número no tipos de TTL.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota:
Si ves el tema inicial menciona 7404, etc.


----------



## elturyn (Jul 7, 2009)

Y los CMOS como el CD4061 y CD4071 soportan 3A de corriente?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola.
Cuando tengas dudas, mira la hoja de datos (datasheet) del dispositivo ( entra al Google y pones el nombre del dispositivo).

Creo que no.
 Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2009)

elturyn dijo:
			
		

> Y los CMOS como el CD4061 y CD4071 soportan 3A de corriente?



Nop... ningun digital soporta 3A de corriente... tienes que usar algun otro dispositivo que "soporte" la carga por ellos... como un transistor, un rele, un optoacoplador o alguna otra interfaze de potencia....


----------



## neutron (Jul 8, 2009)

lo que podes hacer es a la salida de cada salida del integrado que uses.. poner algun transistor de potencia y con eso manejar las cargas..


----------



## elturyn (Jul 8, 2009)

pero y las entradas como las manejo si va a ser el mismo voltaje?


----------



## neutron (Jul 8, 2009)

elturyn dijo:
			
		

> pero y las entradas como las manejo si va a ser el mismo voltaje?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 8, 2009)

Si posteas el circuito que quieres hacer, con mucho gusto te ayudaremos mas facilmiente, directo al asunto.... Eso de estar jugando a las adivinanzas como que no va.

Saludos.


----------



## elturyn (Jul 10, 2009)

lo que pasa que no hay circuito todavia por que no tengo idea de como empezar a realizarlo, por eso hice la pregunta de como podria hacerle para controlar las entradas y salidas, para poder empezar con la tablilla.
Tengo idea de como realizarlo con ttl, pero aqui el unico inconveniente es el voltaje de 12V y la corriente de 3A


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 10, 2009)

y si mejor lo haces con puros reles? ya acomodas las salidas a lo que te convenga, y me uno a la petición que mejor pongas el circuto o diagrama de lo que quieres hacer


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola.
Creo que tienes una confusión en lo que se refiere al voltaje y la corriente.
Si tienes 12V puedes CMOS sin problemas y para TTL debes usar el regulador de 5V LM7805, como puede ver el problema del voltaje ya está solucionado.
Ahora, en lo respecta a la corriente.
Si tu circuito necesita 1mA la fuente le da 1mA, no le da 3A.
La fuente le da al circuito la corriente necesaria para funcionar. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elturyn (Jul 10, 2009)

oooooooooo
ok
ya quedo todo claro
entonces puedo usar los CMOS sin preocuparme de que se quemen por la intensidad de corriente?
pero independientemente de lo que consuma el circuito; a la salida de los cmos si me fluiria los 3A que nesesito que salgan?


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 10, 2009)

no, si lo que necesitas activar requiere 3A, necesitas la interfaz de potencia (transistores, mosfets, reles, triacs, etc)


----------



## elturyn (Jul 10, 2009)

ok, ya capte
gracias por su ayuda a todos


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2009)

No se si vas a conseguir los 3A, pero seguro que el integrado se te va a quemar!
Si le pones a controlar un dispositivo que drene mucha corriente (es decir, que posea poca resistencia) se te queman. Así de simple. ¿Conoces la Ley de Ohm? Si no es así, te recomiendo que la estudies. Porque no podés lanzarte a controlar cosas con compuertas lógicas si no sabes la Ley de Ohm.


----------



## GoNzCiD (Sep 29, 2017)

Hola, he usado los componentes CD4081BD y CD4001BD para realizar un circuito y cambiar el comportamiento de un splitter de vídeo montado en un coche.
Después de probarlo con el coche parado a 12V ha funcionado correctamente. Pero al arrancarlo y subir la tensión a 14V ( tanto la alimentación como las señales de entrada) se me han fundido ambos...
Sabéis que puertas aguantarían 20V? Se supone que estos aguantaban 15V pero se quemaron.

Muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 29, 2017)

Hola.

Usa un regulador de voltaje de 9V ó 8V (LM7809 o LM7808), para alimentar los CD40XX.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2017)

Sumado a lo que te dice ElAficionado , colocar díodos ultrarrápidos invertidos en la alimentación,  en un automotor hay demasiados pulsos negativos de desconexiones de bobinados


----------



## Scooter (Sep 29, 2017)

Yo pensaba que los 40XX aguantaban hasta 15V.
A lo mejor se han roto roto por otra cosa...


----------



## pandacba (Sep 29, 2017)

Scooter nos has leído lo que pudo Due Metri? es casi seguro que esa es la causa de la destrucción de los CI


----------



## Scooter (Sep 29, 2017)

Casi seguro = no es seguro.

Yo soy casi millonario
Mis clientes casi me pagan
Mido casi dos metros 
Mi novia es casi guapa
...

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo que lo primero es asegurar la alimentación, pero lo siguiente es verificar las señales que entran al circuito. A lo mejor son estas señales las culpables; en el circuito de prueba van pero conectado a las señales reales no va.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 29, 2017)

Hola, creo que sería conveniente que subas el esquema de lo qué estás implementando. Porque no sabemos cómo estás utilizando las compuertas.


----------



## GoNzCiD (Oct 2, 2017)

Hola, muchas gracias a todos. La verdad que mis conocimientos de electrónica con muy muy básicos. Y gracias a lo leído por este foro pude completar este esquema y poner nombre a los componentes que buscaba.







El propósito es modificar las entradas de un splitter de vídeo montado en el coche para conseguir el funcionamiento que quiero.
El splitter me monta las imagenes de las camaras que acabo de montar en los espejos y frontal con la trasera. Con el siguiente funcionamiento:
- marcha atras: camara trasera (independientemente el resto de señales)
- Intermitantes: mezcla la lateral del intermitente dado con la delantera y trasera.

Lo que quiero:
- marcha atras: cámara trasera
- intermitentes: nada
- intermitentes junto con marcha atrás: combinación del lateral que des junto con delantera y trasera ( lo que originalmente hace solo con los intermitentes)


Comentarios:
- El problema debe ser por las señales de entrada, ya que el coche estuvo arrancado un rato y fue hasta que no activé el sistema por 30 segundos o más cuando no se fundieron las puertas lógicas. Con el coche sin arrancar funcionaron durante muchos minutos sin problema lo probé tras estropearse el primer juego de puertas que compré.
- Los diodos los monté para proteger el sistema externo al modulo.
- En una primera versión no monté el condensador C1, y el resultado es que el splitter me cambiaba continuamente entre la vista lateral y trasera, comportamiento normal analizando las salidas: cuando el intermitente está apagado la entrada a 0 lógico y es como si tuviera solo marcha atrás.
Probé con varios condensadores que tenia por casa, de menos a más capacidad y este era el que me mantenía la señal mientras el intermitente está apagado. Tiene la única pega que tarda un parpadeo en cargar, pero puedo vivir con ello si no tiene solución fácil.


Un saludo
Muchas Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Casi seguro = no es seguro.
> 
> Yo soy casi millonario
> Mis clientes casi me pagan
> ...


Al decir es casi seguro, lo digo así porque nada es absolluto y todo es relativo y todo depende.
En un vehículo hay mucho ruido eléctrico, y eso por no saberlo a muchos les ha dado mucho dolor de cabeza porque en el banco trabaja y en el vehículo falla.
Las causas de fallas de un circuito pueden ser una sola, varias indistintamente o la concurrencia de toda ellas.
Como no tengo el circuito en mis manos para hacer las pruebas pertinentes no puedo afirmar nada, ya que pueden existir factores causantes que no estan siendo contemplados y/o no fueron informados, por lo tanto debo pensar en el ábanico de oportunidades,  o tu has visto un médico afirmarte sin obscultarte o hacer analisis pertinentes y decirte que enfermedad tienes si lo consultas por un medio semejante a este?
Yo por otor lado lemento tus casi porque en esos mismos puntos puedo afirmar que si, en lugar de casi como tu, y en el caso tuyo yo tengo pareja no novia pero decir que es tan solo guapa es ser muy pero muy mezquino, ya que ella es una mujer maravillosamente hermosa de todos los puntos de vista, como ves al parecer soy más afortunado que tu, vaya un saludo para ti que vives en la tierra de mis ansestros


----------



## Scooter (Oct 4, 2017)

Si me conoces sabes que soy muy irreverente y esos casis que he puesto en primera persona no se ajustan a la realidad; en realidad soy millonario del todo... jajajaja.
Estoy casado hace quince años y me parece fantástica mi esposa en todos los aspectos.
Puse esos casis porque en ocasiones el lenguaje juega malas pasadas y nos autoengañamos, yo me incluyo.
Es cierto que lo primero siempre es vigilar la alimentación, pero no hay que descartar al resto de condiciones.

Si alguien se casi ofendió, yo casi lo siento.
;-)


----------



## GoNzCiD (Oct 9, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sumado a lo que te dice ElAficionado , colocar díodos ultrarrápidos invertidos en la alimentación,  en un automotor hay demasiados pulsos negativos de desconexiones de bobinados



Con esto se me solucionaría? 

Me podríais decir el modelo exacto que tengo que montar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2017)

Mur460 podrían ser


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 9, 2017)

Hola, en tu caso, no utilizas lógica secuencial. Siendo así, los problemas por ruido pueden pasar desapercibidos. Pero en caso de querer evitar cualquier interferencia, utiliza optoacopladores para las entradas. O en algunos casos, solucioné varios problemas pasando todas las entradas por un anillo de ferrite, de unos 2cm de diámetro interno, unas 3 vueltas y listo.

Pd/ Los diodos que montaste, NO proveen ninguna protección contra ruido, sólo proteje en caso de inversión de polaridad en las entradas.


----------



## GoNzCiD (Oct 13, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mur460 podrían ser


Gracias, entonces montando tres de estos a la entrada de las señales de intermitentes y marcha atrás se debería solucionar el problema? se colocan siguiendo polaridad y no tiene mayor problema entiendo.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, en tu caso, no utilizas lógica secuencial. Siendo así, los problemas por ruido pueden pasar desapercibidos. Pero en caso de querer evitar cualquier interferencia, utiliza optoacopladores para las entradas. O en algunos casos, solucioné varios problemas pasando todas las entradas por un anillo de ferrite, de unos 2cm de diámetro interno, unas 3 vueltas y listo.
> 
> Pd/ Los diodos que montaste, NO proveen ninguna protección contra ruido, sólo proteje en caso de inversión de polaridad en las entradas.


La verdad que me pierdo un poco pero entiendo que para el uso simple que le doy no adelanto nada montando los optoacopladores que me comentas.
Efectivamente, los diodos montados tan solo son para que, en el caso de que el diseño del circuito estuviese mal, no afectase a la instalación del coche y quemase fusibles o reles...

Con lo que puedo proceder a reemplazar los diodos montados por los Mur460, correcto?



Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda 
Un saludo



PD: si existe otro diseño que me vaya mejor y pueda fabricar podría cambiarlo sin problemas.
Las pruebas hechas sin arrancar el coche fueron bien, salvo por el pequeño detalle que el primer pulso del intermitente no es suficiente para cargar el condensador y hasta el segundo no se me mantiene la pantalla que quiero. Pero bueno, es un mal menor. Si funciona sin quemarse cuando arranque el coche estaré mas que satisfecho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2017)

GoNzCiD dijo:


> Gracias, entonces montando tres de estos a la entrada de las señales de intermitentes y marcha atrás se debería solucionar el problema? se colocan siguiendo polaridad y no tiene mayor problema entiendo.



Si , y en la alimentación


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 13, 2017)

Hola a todos , quizaz un diodo zener en paralelo con la alimentación dels CIs fuese la mejor solución donde ese mismo diodo logra granpear possibles (transientes) de  tensiones negativas (granpea en 0,7V)  y posictivas en 13 o 14Voltios dependendo del tipo enpleyado .
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## GoNzCiD (Oct 16, 2017)

Compré los MUR y las puertas nuevas, a ver si me llega y pruebo.
Cuando lo pruebe os comento.


Gracias


----------



## GoNzCiD (Mar 26, 2018)

Hola de nuevo...

No me he olvidado del hilo, es que estuve fuera por motivos de trabajo y no he podido probarlo hasta ahora.
Despues de sustituir los diodos que tenía por los MUR aconsejados además de colocar otro en la alimentación, por un lado decir que no se funde el CI (aunque si se calienta bastante) pero el resultado obtenido  no es bueno.

Creo que el CD4081BD no funciona correctamente con ese voltaje puesto que en funcion de si es la primera vez que se prueba o tras varios intentos y combinaciones en las entradas se comporta de distinta manera.

Qué alternativa me recomendais? la verdad que ya no se por donde seguir...


Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2018)

Como primera medida alimenta la parte lógica con por ejemplo 9V con un regulador de tres terminales. 
Por otro lado cuando el coche esta parado es CC pura, pero cuando se pone en marcha es CC pulsante y eso es mucho ruido, en la entrda un capacitor de entre 1000uF a 2200UF capacitores de 0.1uF el regulador y a la salida capacitor de 220uF y los consabidos 0.1uF bien pegados al regulador, luego si requieres manejar algo utilizas o un transistor o un optoacoplador


----------



## GoNzCiD (Mar 26, 2018)

Estos resultados se me olvido comentar que eran con el coche apagado. Con el encendido hace lo mismo exactamente.
Con un LM7809 a cada entrada me valdria?

Un saludo


----------



## GoNzCiD (Abr 1, 2018)

Hola de nuevo. Simplemente agradeceros a todos la ayuda.
Tras poner los reguladores todo funciona correctamente.

Un saludo


----------

